# ok, tea tree stinks



## CupcakeKisses (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats just my opinon. How do I use this in products without the stink? I got a shipment from WSP today and I always get one bottle that leaks...never ever fails. well, of course this one leaked! ugh. It took me forever to get the stink from my hands. 

So back on topic- how do you use it without the stink? I do not like it. 


I do love thier cherry vanilla FO mmm, that smells great. I cant wait to make a gift set with it. and some balm for me. lol


----------



## IanT (Apr 4, 2008)

this smell holds pretty true throughout the soap, if youd like...you may be able to transform the scent by using anything from the mint family or combining it with eucalyptus...

I love tea tree scent, but its all about personal preference


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Im not a fan of the scent but it goes well with Rosemary EO for a shampoo bar.


----------



## IanT (Apr 4, 2008)

oooh that might be one i have to try


----------



## sarahjane (Apr 4, 2008)

Tea Tree smells devine mixed with Lemongrass!  One of my favorite blends, and really yummy used in a salt bar.


----------



## IanT (Apr 4, 2008)

I think ill have to try that one too


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

lol Ian ...tryin everything...


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 5, 2008)

I made a foot balm recently that contained both lanolin and tea tree.. I found that if you put enough lanolin in it, your product will stop smelling like tea tree and will start smelling like a barn instead... Now, how to get rid of the barn smell....?

Seriously though, I used peppermint eo, I found that the regular pepermint blended with the fragrances of both the teatree and lanolin better than the redistilled. My end product was not my ideal fragrance, but it was tolerable. AND I already have three customers who swear by the balm even though it does have a bit of a barn smell to it. 

Oh yes, and I did notice that the pepermint became more dominant after about a week, so don't be discouraged if at first it does not seem like it's blending well... just give it a try.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 5, 2008)

oh, sorry one  more thing, I just made up some blends this morning to try to kill the barn smell in the lanolin (tolerable is one thing, but I want GREAT)... some have teatree, if any are good after they've set for a while, i'll post here


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2008)

Rainbow Meadow has a scent blend calculator that I have been using.  Just click on tea tree and it will show you the blends it is used in.

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

lsg - awesome link!! adding it to my research folder 

likeitis- yeaahhh lol GOT to try it all thats the only way to know what i like!!    I just keep adding stuff to my list of what i want to make next (I cant even see the end of it right now lol!)

Im so addicted to this new craft!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe tea-tree is coveted for it's properties & it's smell people just deal w/.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 5, 2008)

I used to dislike it, but got rather fond of it over the years. I mix it with any of the following eo's:

peppermint
lavender
eucalyptus
spearmint
lime
lemon or orange or lemongrass or litsea cubeba

or any combination of the above


----------



## lsg (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried it in combination with lemongrass and the smell was very pleasant.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Apr 7, 2008)

Missjulesdid said:
			
		

> I made a foot balm recently that contained both lanolin and tea tree.. I found that if you put enough lanolin in it, your product will stop smelling like tea tree and will start smelling like a barn instead... Now, how to get rid of the barn smell....?




         

too funny!!


----------



## digitalmayhem (Apr 7, 2008)

Not on a blending note...  

but whenever I use EO's I buy from WSP, I use latex or vinyl gloves--because I always find their bottles leaky...  at least I can peel the gloves off and leave the room!  =)


----------



## lilly (May 4, 2008)

sarahjane said:
			
		

> Tea Tree smells devine mixed with Lemongrass!  One of my favorite blends, and really yummy used in a salt bar.



i so agree with you!!! i LOVE the aroma of tea tree oil. and it is such a power packed little oil..lots of things you can use it for..


----------



## antella (May 4, 2008)

I like the smell of tea tree, although it can vary in scent depending on the brand.  I find it to be a very clean smell.


----------



## IanT (May 4, 2008)

I too love it ... I love the ones that smell more with a ZANG to the nostrils, the ones you know are 100% EO with not many impurities...to me its on the same level with eucalyptus I love those strong scents mmm mmm


----------



## Pam (May 6, 2008)

I don't like the smell of tea tree either so I can also recommend to mix something else into your soap that might balance the smell.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

CupcakeKisses said:
			
		

> Thats just my opinon. How do I use this in products without the stink? I got a shipment from WSP today and I always get one bottle that leaks...never ever fails. well, of course this one leaked! ugh. It took me forever to get the stink from my hands.
> 
> So back on topic- how do you use it without the stink? I do not like it.
> 
> ...



Like all EOs, it smells alot better in soap.  I go Burt's Bees style when I use it.  I mix Lavender, Rosemary, and Tea Tree which is what they used to use in alot of their soaps.


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 31, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> this smell holds pretty true throughout the soap, if youd like...you may be able to transform the scent by using anything from the mint family or combining it with eucalyptus...
> 
> I love tea tree scent, but its all about personal preference




I agree I love tea tree oil. I have yet to make it in soap but I do use it all all my other household cleaners. Including my toothpaste and mouthwash. I did  get some tea tree this past week to use in soap! I also bought some citrinella (sp?) to add to it. Hope that combo works well. can't wait


----------



## cambree (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not a fan of how tea tree oil smells too.  

I have two bottles of tea tree oil and have still NOT want to work with it yet.  the smell is just so strong!  But when I do try it and I really do want to try it (now) after reading about the blends.  

For my next soap batch, I will blend with lemongrass or eucalyptus oil.


----------



## soapaddict (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it, though it is very strong at first, but you get used to it. I love making an all tea tree oil bar.


----------



## sandyvern (Sep 14, 2008)

I have yet to use tea tree oil in any of my soaps....but I have used it on this funky rash that I had and had been treating with all different kinds of over the counter creams (antibacterial, fungal, whatever) which didn't really help...but used the tea tree oil on it for like 2 days...probably put it on 2 or 3 times a day...and it cleared it up!  So as much as I don't really like the smell necessarily...I am now I believer of its uses    My boyfriend actually put some on his athletes foot too...and cleared it up in a couple of days.


----------



## spotts71 (Oct 13, 2008)

sandyvern said:
			
		

> I have yet to use tea tree oil in any of my soaps....but I have used it on this funky rash that I had and had been treating with all different kinds of over the counter creams (antibacterial, fungal, whatever) which didn't really help...but used the tea tree oil on it for like 2 days...probably put it on 2 or 3 times a day...and it cleared it up!  So as much as I don't really like the smell necessarily...I am now I believer of its uses    My boyfriend actually put some on his athletes foot too...and cleared it up in a couple of days.



it has many many uses!!!


----------



## flyingpig (Jun 21, 2009)

I love tea tree oil!  It has marvelous properties, and the scent mixes well with other oils.  Heck, I even brush my teeth with it - it completely eliminated my dental problems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

flyingpig said:
			
		

> I love tea tree oil!  It has marvelous properties, and the scent mixes well with other oils.  Heck, I even brush my teeth with it - it completely eliminated my dental problems.



Do you use it straight ?

Kitn


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

I blend it with peppermint & euchalyptus for a foot cream. In the summer I add some menthol crystals.


----------

